# Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected



## LUME (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok, my girlfriends car wouldn't start, so I started diagnosing the old fashioned way. Fuel pump ran, exhaust smelled like gas. So no problem with the fuel delivery. Checked for spark, no dice. So I did a bonehead move and ordered a DIS coil (this is a Jetta IV with the AEG engine) from germanautoparts.com, but that didn't solve the problem.
So I went out and bought a scan tool, which revealed code P0322, which somehow relates to the engine speed sensor. Now, I noticed in the [crappy] bentley manual that I borrowed from a friend that the engine speed (crank) sensor is only mentioned in the fuel injection section, but no matter. I checked (what I believe to be) the engine speed sensor as per the manual and saw infinate resistance accross all three wires (one of the combinations, between terminals 2 and 3, should read between 480 and 1000 ohms). So, my first question.... Is this picture accurately showing the "engine speed sensor" connector?








And if so, I believe the connection cable routes to this sensor, which is sort of located to the lower right of the oil filter (as vied from in front of the car looking at the engine):








And final question, is that if this indeed IS the engine speed sensor, and it is indeed preventing the car from starting (as the manual/scantool suggests it would), does anybody have the VW part number so that I may avoid a whole bunch of headaches at the VW dealer?
I would appreciate any help.... My girlfriend is growing tired of a 1+ hour commute in my somewhat uncomfortable impreza, and I'm getting sick of driving my dodge ram to work....








Once again, just to clarify.... 1999 Jetta IV, auto, 2.0 AEG.
Thanks a bunch.

_Modified by LUME at 1:20 AM 10-6-2006_


_Modified by LUME at 1:20 AM 10-6-2006_


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (LUME)*

Is this the same as "crankshaft position sensor" and "impulse sender", if so the part number is 06A 906 433C for AEG engines.
BTW the engine will not run, or stop running if this sensor goes bad.


_Modified by randallhb at 8:19 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## LUME (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (randallhb)*

It definitely is a crank position sensor of some kind, so I guess this is it... Thanks for the input!
--Roy


----------



## LUME (Feb 5, 2003)

Part number is correct, and car now starts! Thanks!


----------



## mhamill (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (LUME)*

Hi - I have a problem where my car stalls when it gets to operating temperature, then wont start till it cools ALL the way down. Was this part of your symptom. I have replaced all I can think of except the RPM sensor - (crank sensor).
I have replaced the following:
Coil, rotor, cap, wires, plugs, IAF sonsor, both coolant temp sensors, air filter. I just looked a the codes and the P0322 was one of many along with a P725 (speed sensor) and a P1580 (idle speed contrl).
I had been disconnecting the temp sensors so there were a few of those in there as well.
I actually have the crank sensor and will slap it in tomorrow regardless. I am just nervous as this car has stranded me (1 hr at a time while it cools) too many time and I am about done.
Did this crank sensor fix yor problem? anything you can think of
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (LUME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LUME* »_... and car now starts! Thanks!


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (mhamill)*

P0322 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1550552
P0725 engine speed sensor. ECU can't read RPMS
P1580 Just clean the throttle body and you'll be set.
please use this link from now on: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
search terms: P0322, P0725, P1580, search archives and topic titles


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (LUME)*

I have a CEL with Code P0322. I also have Warm Starting issue. Some times the car wont start after a drive. If i let is sit for a few minutes it Tends to Restart. As of now the issue is still intermittent. The price of the sensor on Worldimpex is $52.00. any one think i maybe able to take it out and just clean it? If not does any one know some where cheaper to get one? I know 52$ is not much, but Im a pretty broke college student. To bad there arent any VW Salvage yards around here....


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (Mussen)*

any one?


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (Mussen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mussen* »_I have a CEL with Code P0322. I also have Warm Starting issue. Some times the car wont start after a drive. If i let is sit for a few minutes it Tends to Restart. As of now the issue is still intermittent. The price of the sensor on Worldimpex is $52.00. any one think i maybe able to take it out and just clean it? If not does any one know some where cheaper to get one? I know 52$ is not much, but Im a pretty broke college student. To bad there arent any VW Salvage yards around here....









Screw it.....I guess my credit card takes another hit....


----------



## daveyfuentes (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Jetta IV AEG does not start - P0322 "engine speed sensor" suspected (randallhb)*

Hi. I am having nearly the same problem. I get codes 00297 and every once in a blue moon 00281. 00297 is the speed sensor (Or cranck shaft position sensor) and 00281 is that the sensor is not connected. Now i have replaced the sensor once before. However, the male connector part does not match the female connection part. We altered the male part to make it fit. (the female part is rectangular.) The male part is as shown up above, flat on one end and then a U shape. Does anyone know the part number for the sensor with a rectangular male connection part? any help would be extremely helpful.


----------



## allan.markby (Nov 12, 2010)

*2004 Passat 1.8T - Stall - EPC light error P0322*

I had the random stall at traffic lights, felt like there was in 'inconvenience sensor' on my car.

My ODB2 reader threw the P0322 error - if the EPC light had turned on, subsequent re-starts cleared the error. Intermittent problem, intermittent error code.

Followed the advice here, picked up a new impulse sender/reference sensor/crankshaft position sensor/distributor trigger sensor or part # w0133-1617649

Installed and works like a charm.

My two cents. 

Bolt = hole in new sensor?
Upon removal of the retaining bolt, verify that the bolt and hole in the new unit are sized correctly. My new part had a hole 1/16th inch too small, we spent 20 minutes trying to line things up before we checked. 30 seconds with a drill bit and we were good to go.

Finding the sensor.
The Haynes manual showed a random part of the car with a series of connectors, but no indication what part of the engine (top? bottom? side?)
To find the sensor position, start at the firewall, (remove the 3 coolant bottle mounting screws and gently pull away. Find the grey shrouded connector at the firewall and follow the cable from the electrical connection down, the part can be replaced from above and the oil filter does NOT need to be removed.

Add a tool to the list - Magnetic pickup
Have a magnetic pickup handy, we dropped the mounting bolt 3 times before we got everything finished.

Total time - including re-tries, screw dropping and mounting hole adjustment, < one hour


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Your pics look uncannily like mine lol:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nk-Position-Sensor-P0322&highlight=TECH+p0322

Always check for codes before throwing parts at a situation... don't know how my DIY/info thread didn't get found.

:beer:

EDIT: ****ing owned by a zombie thread... I appreciate the people who search but casting "raise dead" on some of these threads is useless.

Anyways cheers.


----------



## pickedaname (Oct 19, 2013)

*Hi Mussen*

I realize that it has been several years, but do you remember what the fix was? I am having a similar issue with my VW.
Thanks


----------

